# personal trainers in australia



## RC10 (Dec 16, 2009)

hello,

i am a personal trainer here in canada, i have been in contact with a studio on australia that is willing to hire me, i am wondering what the process is for me to get the proper visas and relocate?

thanks,

ryan


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Normally you need a skills assessment from the appropriate agency (not sure for personal trainers, maybe Vetassess). Then the studio in AU needs to sponsor you for a visa (i.e. 457 temp or one of the PR visas). Then submit all paperwork, medicals and police checks and wait for the visa processing. 

See the Immi.gov.au website for detailed information about the visa requirements and forms needed.



RC10 said:


> hello,
> 
> i am a personal trainer here in canada, i have been in contact with a studio on australia that is willing to hire me, i am wondering what the process is for me to get the proper visas and relocate?
> 
> ...


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

If your under 30 just apply for your Working Holiday Visa and head down. If your over 30 I doubt the Australian Government is going to grant a skilled visa to an industry which is the most oversaturated job market in the country.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm not sure if Personal Trainer is on the SOL. Have you checked? If it's not, then the WHV would give you up to 2 years working here but then you'd have to leave. If your occupation isn't on that list, basically you won't be able to live/work here permanently.

Dolly


----------



## Veeky (Sep 29, 2010)

I am agree with Dolly,and you just follow what Dolly said your problem is solved at some extent atleast for two years.
I have very little knowledge about this,but I will let you know the solution very soon.

Good Luck!!!!!!


----------



## sanjay midda (Mar 14, 2016)

hello I'm personal trainer/model/actor in india . i want to shift in Australia as a fitness trainer on work base /pr base so what is the process for me to get a proper legal visa ? 
thank you
- sanjay midda


----------

